# Cutting Small Threads In The Lathe



## terry_g (Mar 19, 2021)

I found a 3MT stub in with some scrap metal at work one day. I had it for quite a while before 
I came up with a use for it. I wants to replace the setscrews that hold the dials on my mill as I 
disliked the ones that came with it. I made a tool to hold a die nut in the tail stock or tail stock 
chuck. It does the job starting the die straight and being able to release the handle when the 
thread is complete.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes nice job, those are handy.
 I have a commercialy made one for round dies and a homemade one for hexagonal dies.


----------

